# Solved: Zorin without password?



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I currently use zorin 9 on my old xp laptop & was wondering if there was a way to remove the password because i may be getting a windows 7 laptop which would let me sell or donate my xp laptop & i don't want to give it to anybody with a password on it. If it's not possible to remove the password i'll reinstall xp if i decide to sell or donate it. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Read this thread discussing the different types of passwords and removal methods
http://zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8024


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I'll take a look at the thread.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think it would be better just to reinstall xp on it. better value if reselling and if donating, it would be of better use. most interested parties would not even know what a zorin is.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

renegade600 said:


> I think it would be better just to reinstall xp on it. better value if reselling and if donating, it would be of better use. most interested parties would not even know what a zorin is.


That's probably what i'll do when i'm ready to donate or sell it because i've been looking at other threads & the information they have for removing a password is very confusing so it will be easier when the time comes to reinstall xp.

When that time does come should i use GParted which i have on a disc to delete the zorin partition's & make a new one for xp or can the windows xp setup do that for me?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

mpeet611 said:


> That's probably what i'll do when i'm ready to donate or sell it because i've been looking at other threads & the information they have for removing a password is very confusing so it will be easier when the time comes to reinstall xp.
> 
> When that time does come should i use GParted which i have on a disc to delete the zorin partition's & make a new one for xp or can the windows xp setup do that for me?


 windows setup should do it for you.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

OK :up:. Thanks everybody for all the helpful advice  Problem Solved.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanted to share this microsoft article i just found that says all linux partitions must be deleted using a program like GParted before windows xp is reinstalled. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/314458/en-us


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

mpeet611 said:


> I wanted to share this microsoft article i just found that says all linux partitions must be deleted using a program like GParted before windows xp is reinstalled. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/314458/en-us


I have never had to delete linux partitions prior to installing any windows os. You are give the option to delete partitions within the first few screen while installing windows. Also if using the original recovery disks, it will auto delete everything on the drive, including partition, prior to the install.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

I guess i won't need to use GParted as long as the windows xp setup can remove all of the linux partitions. Thanks again for your help.


----------

